# Nowra Brew Supplies



## emdub (7/9/10)

Gday team.

Thought I may as well ask about supplies around Nowra now that I've decided to go for the doctor!

Did several kit beers a few years ago but then the Brewmaster was in town pre 2008. It looks to me like Walshes Mitre10 is the only game in town now. They've got a tiny section and appear to be stocking up and are advertising a 15% off sale this week. They do have some varied stock but only 1kg bags of sugars/malts. No liquid malts that I could see, limited hops etc etc.

I've been around to interrogate all the other suspects (aka Supermarkets) but they are freakin useless. The phone book reveals a supply at Nowra Hill but a phone call to it was a no go. I'm guessing a trip to the big smoke may be the only alternative.. is why I ask here. I know some are from around these regions so please reveal the facts Your Honour!

On a related equipment question... bottles. I like stubbies but not VB stubbs and I only have 120 odd. I want about 240 more. I'm guessing the answer would be 'go and ask a pub' and I might if I can't get any more and I don't know anyone who uses stubbies although a party in Batemans Bay I'm attending in 4 weeks may indeed fulfill some of my quota. In fact I don't know anyone and I haven't been to a pub in a long time.

Slight back-story..I've just started making kit beers again after a several year break... and I've done quite a few over 20 years. I'm trying to make a dark beer, a bit malty like Tooheys Old but since reading here for a week or so I really am going to go the whole hog. (after I get a job and some cash maybe.)

I've bottled two batches now, Morgans Old & BeerMakers Old , both with #25 BrewBooster, Goldings Hops teabag (just dropped dry into the wort) and cooked at 24deg. Please forgive me for I knew not what... but I'm learnin'. I'll be experimenting now that I have something going. (For that party, and mine)

So I'm after some supply sources. Where do you get your gear if your around Nowra?


----------



## bum (7/9/10)

EmDub said:


> I'm guessing a trip to the big smoke may be the only alternative.. is why I ask here.



I've never been to Nowra so I can't say for sure but looking at a map suggests the mail would be pretty decent in Nowra compared to many other places around the country. If you get regular mail there's not really much you can't get your hands on from the sponsors above (or other online sources should you prefer, but I can recommend Craftbrewer and Grain & Grape from personal experience).

Welcome to the board and, more importantly, back to the craft!


----------



## sydneyhappyhour (7/9/10)

bum said:


> I've never been to Nowra so I can't say for sure but looking at a map suggests the mail would be pretty decent in Nowra compared to many other places around the country. If you get regular mail there's not really much you can't get your hands on from the sponsors above (or other online sources should you prefer, but I can recommend Craftbrewer and Grain & Grape from personal experience).
> 
> Welcome to the board and, more importantly, back to the craft!


+1 to supplies by mail, I live in Sydney but still don't have time to drive around during business hours to buy supplies so I order from Craftbrewer in QLD (sponsor above) normally takes 3 - 4 days to arrive, I don't have to leave the house plus a much wider selection than I can find elsewhere.


----------



## RdeVjun (7/9/10)

Hi EmDub, and welcome!

As per bum's post, site sponsors are fine IMO, should be able to get most things you need and fairly pronto without costing a bomb, compared to LHBSes you'll get change and the freight for zip. (i.e. Highly recommended!) I'd avoid supermarkets and hardware stores, but that's just me.
If you're looking to go the whole hog, for next to nothing you can try All Grain pretty easily with stovetop BIAB, Nick's guide will help, so will BIABrewer below in my sig.

Reckon the Morgans Old should be all right, I did my 2nd ever kit just like that and it was quite OK. You're on the right track already!

As far as bottles go, they need not be glass. I've happily re- used soft drink bottles after a good wash, rinse and sanitise, the 2L ones make bottling day a breeze, but just about any PET bottle is fine. Recycling bin day is also a good day for restocking, don't be squeamish about lifting the lid of your neighbours' recycling wheelie bin for a 'beau peep'... Sanitiser after a good wash will take care of most residues and you're also doing your bit for the planet. :icon_cheers:


----------



## lokpikn (7/9/10)

There are really not many choises for as shoalhaven brewers. Its really Miter 10 and thats about it. As the rest say online is the way to go but if you do go talk to the boys in town im sure they would be happy to order stuff in for you. One of the fellas who works there is a AHB member so im sure he would be happy to help out.


----------



## Barry (7/9/10)

It might be worth a try asking them at the Mitre 10 store if they can get stuff in for you.


----------



## poppa joe (7/9/10)

NOWRA....
Only has Mitre 10 or K Mart for Brewing Supplies......
Brewmaster has GONE "GOOD RIDDANCE TO THAT WANKER "..
Peter at Mitre 10 will order things in for you......
Otherwise All Thats Brewing in Ulladulla or Albion Park are the only
Places around Nowra....
Otherwise above sponsers...
Cheers
PJ
Nowra North


----------



## DU99 (7/9/10)

http://www.aussiebrewmakers.com.au/view/page/2.html postage $10....over $100 free


----------



## monkeybusiness (7/9/10)

As guys have said above Mitre 10 will order in for you. 

I understand one of the guys who runs ESB in sydney lives in Cambewarra (or something like that) and they supply at least some of Mitre 10's stuff. So you can get grain and bulk hops ordered in (can be up to two weeks but that's OK if you plan ahead).

They also usually have a couple of liquid yeasts in a fridge if that's your bag.


----------



## emdub (7/9/10)

Very good gentlemen (um _gentlepersons_)

After your great responses, I'm now more enlightened so asking is much better than lurking and wondering.
As for this quip:


> Brewmaster has GONE "GOOD RIDDANCE TO THAT WANKER "..


 I only popped in occasionally but it was a real effort to get out.. that guy could talk inside a nuclear reactor.

The site sponsors will certainly get some business as most seem to agree it's one of the better ways to equip. Driving a 200k trip to a brewshop isn't the cheaper option. Locally, should fill in the rest.

Only been investigating for a short time so I don't know what I actually want to try my hand at yet. And YES! I will be trying a full grain ASAP once I get geared up and gain just a pint of more confidence.

Thanks team.


----------



## Phoney (7/9/10)

sydneyhappyhour said:


> +1 to supplies by mail, I live in Sydney but still don't have time to drive around during business hours to buy supplies so I order from Craftbrewer in QLD (sponsor above) normally takes 3 - 4 days to arrive, I don't have to leave the house plus a much wider selection than I can find elsewhere.



Dave's home brew does free delivery in Sydney for orders over $100.

No affiliation...just a happy customer.


----------



## dundoon1 (4/7/14)

Just letting everyone know that The Brew Shop Peakhurst have opened up a new shop in Nowra. 1/32 Jellicoe St, South Nowra. Phone Number is 0244221919.


----------



## poppa joe (4/7/14)

dundoon1 said:


> Just letting everyone know that The Brew Shop Peakhurst have opened up a new shop in Nowra. 1/32 Jellicoe St, South Nowra. Phone Number is 0244221919.


Bahhh....... h34r:
Just come back from the RMS...Did not see it..Which end ? is it ?????
Princes Hwy or Albatross??????????

PJ


----------



## PeterF (8/7/14)

I have just come back from the new HBS in South Nowra.
It's the last factory unit on the right the Princess Hwy end of Jellicoe St.
Peter is still setting up and he will get more stock in, including stuff for AG brewers.
Basically anything on the Brew Shop website ( http://www.esbrewing.com.au ) will be available or can be ordered. 
No affiliation, just an excited customer to finally have a HBS in Nowra.

PeterF


----------

